# What is a great price for Swarovski rhinestones?



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

I am currently looking for a wholesale supplier but I am unsure what the cost should be to begin with . I am going to be offering both Swarovski and regular rhinestones. I am hoping I can find someone that would have a supplier or suggestion as to cost. Thanks in advance to anyone who replies : )


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

If you have your reseller's license, here is some public wholesale pricing for reference. This same company discounts for 10 gross purchases.

These are genuine Swarovski rhinestone prices, they also carry a full range of less expensive stones and studs as well.

I have seen better prices, but generally they will have some rule, or won't carry my size (10ss), or they might have a minimum order.

http://zbsl.com/svpp.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow I have never seen SV that cheap. Good info.

Katrina


----------



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for that. Unfortunately, they are not selling them anymore. 

The rhinestone guy is more pricey than I have seen. I am assuming 10ss hotfix can be found for a little over $4 a gross. I am still looking around. I think I may try american supplier or something like that. I used them in the past and I guess there is no other great prices out there for these. 

I've been searching the forums all day to see : )


----------



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

I found the rhinestones for 4.50 a gross. Is this considered a great price for Swarovski hotfix clear 10ss crystals? Also, what are the most commonly used sized for rhinestone transfers?

thanks to anyone who responds : )

Have a happy day!


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey post a link to american supplier please. I would like to find a good wholesaler as well. I have bought from local craft stores and would like to buy in bulk to get a better deal.


----------



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

Buechee said:


> Hey post a link to american supplier please. I would like to find a good wholesaler as well. I have bought from local craft stores and would like to buy in bulk to get a better deal.



Hey there..Go on the left side of this page under preferred vendors and All american is there. 

There is also another post I saw where someone posted an ebay seller who has a store called "rhinestones and Crafts' I believe who sells really great quality Korean rhinestones for half the cost of Swarovski. I am going to get some since it was recommended here and try it out. 
I am still hoping that the $4.50 per gross is good. I have been out of the game for quite a bit : )


----------



## printpuppy (Dec 19, 2008)

We buy from all american and have had great success.

All American Supply

hope that helps.


----------

